# underwater pirate scene



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

here is a pic of one of my pirates and my question is. is it silly to have a skelleton with clothes on...cant afford naked ones!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a well dressed skellie

What you might consider doing to make the appearance more consistent with the loss of flesh on the pirate is aging the clothing - tatter it a bit, add some barnacles to the boots, add a little surface algae here and there. That will help make it look as if he's been underwater for a while.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing wrong with a well dressed skellie
> 
> What you might consider doing to make the appearance more consistent with the loss of flesh on the pirate is aging the clothing - tatter it a bit, add some barnacles to the boots, add a little surface algae here and there. That will help make it look as if he's been underwater for a while.


thank you RoxyBlue, good ideas


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Adding to what Roxey said... fray parts of the clothes and water splothes or fading. Now according to all the crim shows my family watches clothes are one of the first things to rot away. But who cares do what you can afford and have fun with it.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Adding to what Roxey said... fray parts of the clothes and water splothes or fading. Now according to all the crim shows my family watches clothes are one of the first things to rot away. But who cares do what you can afford and have fun with it.


clothes going first was my thought too, I would like to fray clothes more but he is just pvc, not sure how to hide that...help


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

If you have some styrofoam bag-o-bones, glue them to the PVC where it shows through the holes in the clothes. That's what I did for my zombie ground breaker. If you don't have any, try making them with paper mache or paper clay.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

IMU said:


> If you have some styrofoam bag-o-bones, glue them to the PVC where it shows through the holes in the clothes. That's what I did for my zombie ground breaker. If you don't have any, try making them with paper mache or paper clay.


You are all right, I just have so many projects going at once I was trying to avoid paper mache..drats!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I say go rent and watch the Goonies. They have some pirates that are aged in the ship. Might give you an idea of clothing or two as well. I would imagine you can avoid mache all together if you wanted. If you want ribs showing somewhere, make it look like ribs using whatever you have laying around, flexible white foam wrapped around a wire, shoot even a paper plate cut in sections. It will hold up well enough with the PVC for October as it won't be weight bearing. 

Just a thought.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing wrong with a well dressed skellie
> 
> What you might consider doing to make the appearance more consistent with the loss of flesh on the pirate is aging the clothing - tatter it a bit, add some barnacles to the boots, add a little surface algae here and there. That will help make it look as if he's been underwater for a while.


your alge idea got me thinking and I could use dryer lint and paint it green...but then I would have to do real wifely stuff like laundry :{


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like your Alge idea but to avoid laundry make Kale instead. Black trashbags cut into long strips maybe shrunk a little to stiffen them up or glued to wire then paint them green and hang on the body as needed. One of these days I'll come up with ideas for myself I swear I will.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I like your Alge idea but to avoid laundry make Kale instead. Black trashbags cut into long strips maybe shrunk a little to stiffen them up or glued to wire then paint them green and hang on the body as needed. One of these days I'll come up with ideas for myself I swear I will.


yes. kind of like AllenH's corn stalk leaves..got it, thanks


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

if in the budget I would try adding something like this to create a under water effect


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

CoolDJTV said:


> if in the budget I would try adding something like this to create a under water effect
> 
> ABYSS LED TEXTURE PROJECTOR DANCE LIGHT by CHAUVET dj band night clubs - YouTube


OMG that would be tooo cool for the ceiling! love it thanks, I will just have to settle for painters plastic drop clothes, some fans and blue lights..I will put on my list to santa :}


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

All of my skellie pirates are clothed. You can do a lot to distress clothing besides tattering them. I use a light dusting of spray paint and drybrushing to make them look moldy and faded. I also like to glue mosses, web, and other icky looking things to them. For the tattered look, you can always dye cheese cloth a color similar to the color of the clothing you are aging, shred that up, and add it to the outfit. When I want to shred holes into clothing in areas where the exposed parts of the prop aren't finished, I sometimes glue a layer of dark fabric on the inside of the garment where the hole is. It just looks hollow once it's dark outside. If the hole is large, sometimes I just finish that one exposed area of the prop's body. Layering the clothing works, too. You can shred just the edges of the inside garment, while shredding holes in the body of the outer one. Sorry for rambling! Have fun with your project!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

CoolDJ I was thinking this myself when I first looked at the post. The underwater light effect is amazing. Love it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a great looking scene, scarrycher.  And I love his boots!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nixie,thank you for your help, I love your video, just spooky like I want mine to be. I added moss to him and more paint and was going to be done . but I like the adding cheese cloth to the clothes idea


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Depending on what your lighting is, how tattered you make your clothes, and how close your patrons are, you may be able to get away with just painting your pvc black to hide your armature.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've seen people do the underwater effect with blue lighting at oblique angle over a small tub of water, then have a fan blow across the water to make ripples. This causes the rippling light effect seen in most underwater scenes. Maybe do it in an area that won't be seen by ToTs, so that it just looks like they're looking through a window into an underwater room?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks to both lewlew and BHC those are both good ideas, this 1 room planed for sunken ship scene is 11'x16' and the over head effect of rippling water would be awsume because it would draw attention to the giant octopus comming down to snatch the tots, just not sure how to pull that off.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome idea scarrycher. I'm going to keep on eye on this thread and see how everything turns out.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I used one of these in my 2010 Garage of Terror sewer scene. It worked great and is not too expensive.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ocean-in-room-relaxing-ocean-projector-speaker-pot-4-aa-29747


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

GOT said:


> I used one of these in my 2010 Garage of Terror sewer scene. It worked great and is not too expensive.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ocean-in-room-relaxing-ocean-projector-speaker-pot-4-aa-29747


that is more my price range, thank you GOT!


----------

